# Goose cradle?



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Any body every seen this before how do you think it would work?
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... hasJS=true


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got one sent to me....but I've never used it.

I guess it could work but I'm a bit maxed out on field hunting toys already.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not sure why you would need/want it. You have to kill birds to use it and if your killing the birds why would you set something else up if your spread is doing the job already? :huh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

good point


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

By the time you manage to get one up you would have your limit.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

seen what? what was it? picture didnt show up


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## Goose Hunter (Jul 7, 2005)

We have a 1 Goose limit in Wisconsin


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Maybe it'd help for snows if you're doing some high volume shooting but for Canadas, I agree it doesn't make much sense. You won't see me buying one, that's for sure.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

That thing reminds of the movie "The Unforgiven" when they put Ned's body in front of Skinny's Tavern, it's just a bad omen.

GH29


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I bought 2 of them and have 4 more coming. I think they are as cool as sliced bread. I seriously think you guys should take another look at these.


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

It is a cool type of decoy. But it looks like a pain to carry in. And you can only harvest two here in Iowa. No thanks....
Shane


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm planning on getting some geese stuffed so that way I won't have to wait until I shoot some. Problem solved.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

10-15 years back I used to skin them out and put the hide over shell decoys, it worked pretty good. They even bring in coyotes and fox...


----------

